# Any unpopular villagers you have a special connection to?



## Link32 (Sep 3, 2013)

For me it's Marcel. I don't think anyone dislikes him but he isn't popular. He was my first friend in the game! Who do you have a special connection to?


----------



## Thunder (Sep 3, 2013)

Jay was one of my first Wild World villagers, therefore he's my homeboy.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 3, 2013)

Gladys and Aurora aren't that popular but they're just such cuties.


----------



## Batofara (Sep 3, 2013)

Dora is such a nice little mouse with her Chinese paper umbrella xD She's been my favorite since I started

There's also Pashmina, she's a fancy demon-eyed goat, kinda reminds me of Scanty and Kneesocks from Panty and Stocking. But then she looks so happy when you talk to her xD


----------



## Touko (Sep 3, 2013)

Daisy.
She was in my WW town and was my 2nd best friend c: She holds a special place in me heart.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 3, 2013)

rasher
i dont think hes very popular? but idk
he was a good friend


----------



## Byngo (Sep 4, 2013)

Katt. A lot of people think she's ugly, but she is my BF in New Leaf. She's not the best looking cat around, but she's not _that_ ugly. c:


----------



## beffa (Sep 4, 2013)

benedict. i had him in city folk and i thought he was super awesome. i don't really like the chickens that much but i just thought he was super cool and we were buddies. i wouldn't want him again, but he'll always be in my city folk heart.


----------



## Micka7688 (Sep 4, 2013)

Im in love with Walt.  He's my second fave grump next to Octavian.


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 4, 2013)

Walker <3 because he was the first villager i ever spoke to and still lives in my WW town.


----------



## nikkidii (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't see her everywhere and she isn't the most popular but I really loooveee Chevre. We've been buds since WW and godddddddddddd I love her. *_*


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 4, 2013)

buck ^-^ he's always been my second favorite villager ever since this one day in WW where I caught a butterfly and he clapped for me, and then fell in a pitfall. i've loved him ever since


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 4, 2013)

I really like Hamphrey, Peanut and Drake...they crack me up. Rudy is my favorite in my town but I think he's a popular one if I'm not mistaken. Honestly, I haven't come across too many villagers in my whole AC career... not sure why lol


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 4, 2013)

Octavian is in my Wild World town. He's never moved since, but I REALLY want him in my town in New Leaf.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 4, 2013)

Goose and Ken. I never see anyone give love to most of the chickens. But as I've said many times, Goose and Ken are my bros and I love them xD

And I see a lot of people get sad when they see Alli moving to their town, but she has a special place in my heart because my name is Alli and almost no one else named Alli spells it like I do. So, we have a connection and I like her.


----------



## superheroantics (Sep 5, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Goose and Ken. I never see anyone give love to most of the chickens. But as I've said many times, Goose and Ken are my bros and I love them xD
> 
> And I see a lot of people get sad when they see Alli moving to their town, but she has a special place in my heart because my name is Alli and almost no one else named Alli spells it like I do. So, we have a connection and I like her.


Man, I love Ken. After Egbert and Shep left me Ken moved in, and pretty much became my replacement for both of them.


----------



## Aiyana (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know how popular they are or not, but I love Rhonda and Knox. Knox is such a grumpy chicken. <3 But he's so sweet. And I had many feels when he told me that he was scared of people...'cause so am I.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 5, 2013)

I love Lobo dearly with all my heart xD I dunno if he's too popular (Everyone seems to want Chief, Fang or Wolfgang instead) but I think he's awesome.


----------



## Golda Hair of Lightning (Sep 5, 2013)

Lobo, Teddy, Groucho, Monique, were all in my Animal Crossing GC town. That was more than 10 years ago and I always, ALWAYS strive to find these villagers.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 5, 2013)

I have loved Antonio since I started my City Folk file back in summer of 2011. He has not moved out of my town that I am aware of as I have not played CF since June...


----------



## Yui (Sep 6, 2013)

It has to be Henry the frog for me. He's so adorable! He often does a little dance every time I speak to him. I could never let him leave my town ever ; ^ ; <3


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 7, 2013)

There are so many! .. I always seem to get closest to some of the least popular ones.. Sydney, Joey, Boomer, Bangle, Rod <3 .. They're all so epic, some unpopular villagers are so much better than the popular ones


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 8, 2013)

Gosh, unpopular hmm?
Well I would have to say Ribbot, Frobert and Pippy. I loved them so much during my previous playthroughs of Wild World & City Folk. I never really see them being mentioned on the forums, but I would love to see them again.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 9, 2013)

Would Drift be considered as unpopular? I had him in all of my WW towns and I got him for free in New Leaf. There's no one else, really


----------



## PinkWater (Sep 10, 2013)

Hugh was my bro in WW! And probably the cutest pig ever!


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

Bud, he doesn't seem very popular but he became one of my favorites. I love how he wear sunglasses 24/7, and he's so funny


----------



## Fayde (Sep 11, 2013)

Gala. She's a favourite of mine.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 11, 2013)

When I played Population Growing, Wart Jr. moved into my town. I hated him. He was ugly and mean. So I hit him with my net over and over and over again. I wanted him to leave. Camofrog was my only other frog and Wart Jr. seemed so much meaner to me.

One day, I checked my map and noticed he was gone. I happily got my mail and read his letter. He said something like "Thanks for always being such a good friend, don't miss me too much."

Little me felt so bad that I cried and planted flowers all around where his house used to be. And no one ever moved into that plot of land ever again. 

Wart Jr. is one of my favorite frogs now. If I ever get him as a neighbor again I will treat him better.


----------



## pengutango (Sep 11, 2013)

Katt! Most people are simply terrified of her because she has a scary face. I'll admit she scared me when I first met her when she moved in. I've grown to really like her and while I do want her to move out eventually to make room for one of my dreamies, it's gonna be VERY VERY bittersweet when that day comes. I hope I can find someone who can give her a new, loving home so she doesn't end up in the void. T.T


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 11, 2013)

Fayde said:


> Gala. She's a favourite of mine.


Gala's great. She seems to get overlooked in favour of other normal villagers, but I think she's cute.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rizzo, Rowan, Boone, Coach, Quillson, Rodeo, Pango, Gwen, Spork, and Joey! I don't see very much love for Joey which is surprising to me since he's like a cute diaper-wearing rubber ducky. To each his own.


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## pidies (Sep 19, 2013)

I really love Agnes, she was like the 6th to move into my village and I instantly fell in love with her!! I love her colors/eyes but she's not very popular. Perhaps because she is a little mean haha but it's nice to have some spice in my village


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Sep 19, 2013)

Special connection to an unpopular villager.....

Bud has a special connection to my Boot.  I just can't seem to shake him loose...


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tabby I had a good time with back in GC.

Also Rasher, I always thought he was some sort of war veteran


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 21, 2013)

I forgot about Melba. She was my bestie in City Folk, toasty.



Spoiler: Melba


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Sep 21, 2013)

Probably Clyde D: He is ugly, but he was my BFF in NL before I reset my game...He'll always be in my heart.


----------



## Absentia (Sep 21, 2013)

Chow and Goose 

Chow and Goose were my Bros in WW, the very first Animal Crossing game I ever played, they were two of my originals and never even asked to move away, as soon as I got NL I went on a quest for them because I missed them so much


----------



## Lush (Sep 21, 2013)

Bella! She was one of my favorite buddies in Wild World, and I really want her in my New Leaf town  
I don't know why people say she's ugly D:


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 21, 2013)

Curt! He is my Cuddle Wuddle Bear :3


Spoiler: Curt






Go away you attached picture! Your not loved!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> I forgot about Melba. She was my bestie in City Folk, toasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Melba



I like Melba too!


----------



## Absentia (Sep 21, 2013)

Lush said:


> Bella! She was one of my favorite buddies in Wild World, and I really want her in my New Leaf town
> I don't know why people say she's ugly D:



Omg, I love Bella so much. I have her in my town and the first time I saw her on wikipedia I was like "Her, I need her. NEED HER TO LIVE!" and after I got her I was so NOT disappointed <3

My friend didn't like her either and said she was kind of scary looking.. I guess is mostly the pic they use of her on the wiki page, but honestly she looks so sweet and happy in game I get a cavity every time she walks by!


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 22, 2013)

Truffles.
She taught me to not judge the characters in this game off their looks.


----------



## MasqueradeNightPrincess (Sep 22, 2013)

Definitely Iggy the goat!  He was the sweetest and cutest villager in my GameCube town!  I would write tons of letters to him every day and I would give him presents, and he was always so nice.  ^^  I was a small child while playing the GameCube AC, and I would sometimes be mean to the villagers.  XD  I was never mean to Iggy though.  He was a blue goat with a mustache who was a jock.  XD  He was just an interesting villager lol.  It's too bad he's only in the GameCube version!  Not many people seem to know about him, either.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 22, 2013)

Mac!


----------



## strawberrywine (Sep 22, 2013)

Gayle


----------



## links123 (Sep 23, 2013)

I like Bambore, he is with me from the start.


----------



## oiwa (Sep 23, 2013)

in population growing, i would send letters every day to Bunnie, and the same for when Coco moved in, I would send them letters frequently, I don't think they are too unpopular, but i dont think they are the villagers in extreme high demand in TBT
i also really like wart jr. i think he's really cool


----------



## lordbimble (Sep 23, 2013)

Grizzly. Didn't like him when I started the game but he grew on me very quickly.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quillson. He needs more love.


----------



## Mary (Sep 24, 2013)

Blaire: shares my birthday.


----------



## niightwind (Sep 25, 2013)

Tabby and Katt are mah sistahs. <3 And I love Bella since she was in my City Folk town, I don't understand why so many people dislike her. She's awesome. She moved into my second town but without her skull shirt and I don't have it in my catalog to send to her, sobsobsob.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

Grizzly. At first I thought he would be super mean and did not like him, however we became friends quickly and now he is one of my favourites.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I love Mac. He?s adorable and I always become friends with him!


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

Walt, he moved into my town on my first play through and really loved his deeper voice and attitude


----------



## Boccages (Jun 13, 2018)

Pate


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 13, 2018)

Boccages said:


> Pate



Pate is such a cutie...


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

TheCrystalClods said:


> Pate is such a cutie...


I love Pate SOO MUCH!  I have her in my town and she's so sweet! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also like Derwin :3 I can see why some people might find him unattractive, but he's one of my original 5 villagers, and the fact that he's stuck with me all this time is so awesome I don't know how I could NOT love him ^-^


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 13, 2018)

Paula. She was my very first uchi villager and idk why really, but I developed an attachment to her. I was very sad when she moved out.


----------



## Tikikata (Jun 13, 2018)

Hans... he's just so nice to me in-game. ;;
And Leopold! I miss having him in my town!


----------



## f l a s h (Jun 14, 2018)

Biscuit? I don?t think he?s very popular. I?ve just always loved him.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 22, 2018)

Moose was one of my starting villagers, and I?ve grown really attached to him- he?s such a great friend ^u^


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 22, 2018)

Benedict. I’ve never seen anybody actually say they hate him, but I know he isn’t popular. I love him so much though, he’s one of my favorite villagers by far


----------



## Hectical (Jun 22, 2018)

Frita!!! She is so sweet and has been in my acnl town for years and my favorite sheep in the game!


----------



## Eme (Jun 22, 2018)

Melba! I don't think she's specifically disliked but she doesn't seem to be a dreamie for anyone. I'm also Australian so I like koalas.


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

egbert and rooney are true babes, and i will love them forever<3


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 23, 2018)

I love Mac the dog. He?s not really popular.


----------



## AlienLiaru (Jun 24, 2018)

I love Cyrano the anteater. He was in my town in Wild World and he didn't want to be my friend but I still loved him.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 24, 2018)

Keaton


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 23, 2018)

I adore Tipper. I don't know exactly what it is about her, but I've always found her to be adorable.


----------



## koopasta (Sep 23, 2018)

I'd say Elise and Broffina. They were both my starting villagers in my old town and it was before I knew of villager popularity. I just loved them. Going back even further to when I was like 12, I absolutely adored Harry!


----------



## jcar (Sep 23, 2018)

Poncho! I mean he is not disliked but still not very popular. He was my buddy all along wild world. I also have some kind of special bond with marcel and pekoe!


----------



## Alex10 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kodyyy! He doesn?t appear to be very popular, but I?ve always adored him in every game I?ve had him in. Just so cute!


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 23, 2018)

Kitty and Alfonso are my 2 favorite villagers. They were in my old Gamecube and City Folk towns, and I talked to them almost every day. I don't care that much about villager popularity, but part of me does kind of like that you don't see those 2 in seemingly every dream town in existence.


----------



## artisansystem (Sep 23, 2018)

Most of the cranky villagers, if I’m being honest. Cyrano’s a big one for me. Also, Derwin the lazy duck is super cute, and I love him a lot.


----------



## arturia (Sep 24, 2018)

GABI


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 24, 2018)

Katt. First or second uchi (with pashmina) i ever had. I love katt and i will express this love until the day i die


----------



## DoctorMeow (Sep 25, 2018)

Both Rolf and Frank hold a special place in my heart. Rolf was in my very first ever Animal Crossing town, which I started in New Leaf. For whatever reason, I took a liking to him and he stuck around until I left the town for around 3 years. Frank wasn't there from the beginning, but he moved in shortly after I started and I took a liking to him too. Ever since, I can't wait to get them back into my new town.


----------



## SwamPPL (Sep 25, 2018)

Cheri. Last original villager in my New Leaf town. She's extremely cute and she has my favourite personality.


----------



## Jeongguk (Sep 26, 2018)

I?m not sure how popular some of them are, but two big favorites for me that I never see people talk about are Cole the lazy bunny and Amelia the snooty eagle. There?s plenty I think are underrated!


----------



## griefseed (Sep 29, 2018)

hmm... definitely bones the lazy dog for me! when i was in a really low place, i'd pick up the game just to make sure i said hello to him! i'm unsure if he's unpopular but i definitely don't see him around enough... i love him!


----------



## partangel (Sep 29, 2018)

Moe.. he was my first villager back in Wild World and i just love him to bits


----------



## honeyaura (Sep 29, 2018)

Rodeo and Savannah (if she's considered unpopular idk). Also Quillson and Knox where my two little soldiers in the early days of my town. Miss you guys x


----------



## Magicat (Sep 30, 2018)

I have a special connection to Pietro and Marcel, as I enjoy mime and clown aesthetics and them seemingly being infamous for their designs probably got me even more attached to them. And I'm not 100% sure that he's unpopular, but Bud will always be #1 in my heart


----------



## Dacroze (Sep 30, 2018)

Alfonso. He was the sixth villager in my WW town and is the only one of the original 8 who hasn't left over the years. Out of my favorites he is also the only one who is still there.


----------



## CelestialVoid (Oct 1, 2018)

Nan, she's one of my favorite villagers and she was my first villager! <3


----------



## Sothe (Oct 3, 2018)

Tank is my favorite villager. He doesn’t seem to be too popular like most of the rhinos minus Merengue. He was the first villager I ever met in the series back in my first WW town and was just such a bro.


----------



## Boccages (Oct 4, 2018)

Pate and Olive (WA). Love them. Actually I know why I love Olive so much. I had her in my Gamecube town way back 17 years ago. And she was the first one to build an igloo. So I went in and found her cooking a soup. It was so cozy. But she never made it in the following games and I had kind of lost hope. But Nintendo brought her back with the Welcome amiibo update !


----------



## sigh (Oct 4, 2018)

Moe and Rizzo. first time i met Moe i thought he was adorable, quickly became attached to him in one of my first new leaf towns which i had some months before the WA update was released. Rizzo was living in the same town and was one of my starters, i didn't like him at first because he came off as rude (and i mean _actually_ rude) being a cranky personality, and i thought he looked a bit weird. he ended up growing on me as he became closer with my mayor and softening up. mouse villagers get a handful of hate, but Rizzo's cool to me


----------



## fiirefly-crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a special connection to 2 villagers

Genji - He was in my original town (Hael), and he was the first villager i befriended there. I don't know why, but i just loved him to pieces. Plus he's super cute too, and that's just a bonus.

Camofrog - Also a villager i had in my old town (Hael), i was drawn to him instantly because i love camouflage pattern. He was always the villager who would write letters frequently and give me PWP pings, so he was a super helpful villager!


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

Nan the goat. She was one of my original villagers and I could never let her go! Shes not in my signature because I didn't realize i couldn't let her go until it was time. She still lives with me and will never be replaced!


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a few. Not sure if Katt counts, but I don't ever see people talking about her. T-Bone lived in my town a few years ago and I loved him dearly.
My CF buddies were Ronald, Elmer, Rod, and Marcel.


----------



## Lucille (Oct 7, 2018)

Boomer has always had a really special place in my heart. I love his little aviator helmet and goggles so much and his house is really cute and he was in one of my first ever towns so I grew to like him a lot. It helps that I'm a fan of penguins. I was surprised to find out he doesn't really seem to be that popular!


----------



## princepoke (Oct 14, 2018)

lucha, mott and hugh were like. my og bros
despite being in the lower tiers of popularity, i still find them rlly chill n cool

theyve all left save hugh, who i cant seem to want to push outta my town despite having had this save for 4 yrs now


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 14, 2018)

Katt, Tabby, and Robin are my girls and i love them so much!!!


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Oct 14, 2018)

Cube. He's just so adorable and cool. I love him and others should as well!


----------



## loglady (Oct 16, 2018)

Henry is so cute, I'm surprised he isn't more popular! He was so nice to be and we were best friends. I gave him away to someone else, but he'll still hold a special place in my heart. I still have his picture up in my living room.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Oct 19, 2018)

Tybalt for sure who was excluded until the Welcome Amiibo update and I sobbed lol I loved Tybalt so much it became a well known joke for the last six years.
Rowan and Tybalt are probably my fave villagers and I was heartbroken when Leonardo took Tybalt's place in NL when it first came out.

I also have an attachment to Friga and Chevre since those two + Lobo + Rowan were my first villagers in my WW town, as well as Bud, my original islander from PG.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm best friends with Biskit and idk why no one likes him because he is pretty normal looking.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Oct 19, 2018)

Firelight said:


> I'm best friends with Biskit and idk why no one likes him because he is pretty normal looking.







His eyes tend to freak some people out.He does have pupils but they only appear when he's surprised.He reminds me of Little Orphan Annie's dog.


----------



## Sakura625 (Oct 20, 2018)

Dizzy ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ 
He isn't all that much of a popular character, but I had Dizzy as one of my beginning villagers in my first town, and I very luckily got him in my current town from a friend from streetpass ^^


----------



## Bosmer (Oct 29, 2018)

Chevre and Bill, they both live in my town in Wild world and in New leaf.


----------



## hotskittlss (Oct 31, 2018)

sksksk all my villagers arent very popular haha,, I love them to bits though
freckles, joey, rudy, diva, beardo, walt, dotty, gala, and nan ♡


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 1, 2018)

I think I have a special connection to unpopular villagers like Joey, Bella and Portia. I had Joey in my wild world town, and he was just such a lazy sweetheart. I really enjoyed his interactions with other villagers in town. I think i’d like him in my new leaf town again at some point. Portia I also had in a wild world town, as a starter. She quickly became one of my bestfriends in town (apart from Chief) and I got her picture. Bella i’m just really fond of because I had her in a lot of my towns in wild world. So I just get a lot of nostalgia from her.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 2, 2018)

Kidd I suppose, I wish I could tell him to be more confident in himself.


----------



## RoyalPain (Nov 2, 2018)

Pietro, I’ve noticed allot of people don’t like him, but I love circus’s and clowns and stuff so the second I saw him I knew he had to be one of my dream villagers, plus he’s got a heart on his eye it’s cute!


----------



## mellachime (Nov 2, 2018)

RoyalPain said:


> Pietro, I’ve noticed allot of people don’t like him, but I love circus’s and clowns and stuff so the second I saw him I knew he had to be one of my dream villagers, plus he’s got a heart on his eye it’s cute!



I FEEL THE SAME WAY! I love him!!


----------



## RoyalPain (Nov 2, 2018)

mellachime said:


> I FEEL THE SAME WAY! I love him!!



Yay!! Love for Pietro!!


----------



## Nadene (Nov 2, 2018)

wart jr is my husband​
if he isnt in the new ac for switch im going to be very very very sad​


----------



## boring (Nov 2, 2018)

Pecan isn't necessarily unpopular but I got really attached to her in Wild World. So much so that when she left my town, I reset 12 times to try and get her again. Unfortunately, I've had her in non of my towns to this day


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 3, 2018)

Filbert. He was my first AC friend and honestly he's beyond endearing. That and I love anything space related. Given his own interest in space, he's perfect for my town!


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2018)

*RoyalPain *
I had him too! His house was cute. I voted for him in the villager poll.


----------



## cinnamonrolls (Nov 3, 2018)

poncho and bonbon are really adorable and they’re the sweetest


----------



## Iced_Holly (Nov 3, 2018)

I almost never see anybody talking about Bea and I honestly think that's sad. She was in my first Gamecube town and I quickly fell in love with how utterly adorable she was. And then she moved away when I went back a couple weeks in time, twelve year old me being completely oblivious to the fact villagers could move out at all. Yeah, I was devastated. 

However, I have her in one of my New Leaf towns and I adore her even more now than I did nearly a decade and a half ago. If I had to pick only one favorite villager, she'd be the one. It helps that I'm incredibly fond of dogs in real life. I just love her to death.

Another one I've grown very fond of in recent months is Pashmina. I admit that I wasn't big on her at first when she moved into a town of mine, but she very quickly wormed her way into my heart and she's been a favorite of mine ever since, becoming my second favorite uchi villager after rock and roll doggo Cherry. She's freaking awesome.


----------



## thepinkppg (Nov 3, 2018)

you know, im not fully aware of which ones are popular or not but i do know that i LOVE beardo, flora, shep, whitney and wolfgang and pudge. the rest are kinda meh


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2018)

*HollyYoshi *
I like Pashmina too! I was considering putting her in my town.


----------



## rianne (Nov 6, 2018)

Alli was my first AC friend when I played ACGC and I ended up having her in my WW and NL towns as well. c:


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 7, 2018)

rod, mathilda, anchovy, and roscoe: 
i had them all in city folk and they were my favorite villagers i had in my town. (i can probably think of more but these are at the top of my list) I got upset when they moved out on me from not playing for a long period of time. i have 3 out of the 4 right now either in my first or second NL copy.


----------



## Polyblank59 (Nov 24, 2018)

Kabuki for me. When I was younger, in my WW days, I thought he didn?t have any friends because he was cranky. So I hang out with him all the time and send him letters telling him how much I loved him. I still feel very attached to him though not as much. I definitely wouldn?t mind having him in my village again.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 24, 2018)

Grizzly is by far my favorite villager and the only one I actually consider to be a 'dreamy'.  He was my best friend in my original Game Cube town and I couldn't imagine a town without him so I bought his Amiibo card to make sure he joined my New Leaf town as well.


----------



## fwn (Nov 24, 2018)

--


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 26, 2018)

Hamphrey is very special to me. Honestly I was very indifferent to him at first but he grew on me over time. He always cheers up with his dry humour when I have bad days. He always makes me smile without fail. He reminds me of one of those old wise guys from anime. You know because of the style of his house,his crankiness and he loves to fish. It's just adorable seeing a little hamster like him with that cranky gruff voice in my town. I also love Teddy. He is so adorable and friendly. I love how he's based off a teddy bear. Also love how he looks like a lazy villager but he's actually a jock.So cute!


----------



## Ninibear (Nov 27, 2018)

Antonio is my fav.. He was my next door neighbour and he's really cute. I like his catchphrase "honk". I even made a little shrine for him in my ACNL gym, it's got his pic and a flower next to it.


----------



## Captain Avian (Nov 27, 2018)

Snake! He was one of my starting villagers and one of my favorites, I'm honestly surprised he isn't all that popular. 10/10 underrated boi


----------



## deerprongs (Nov 27, 2018)

Flora! i haven't seen many talk about her, but she's definitely my favorite underrated gal! i just love her so much aaaa ~ <33


----------



## koopasta (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm starting to become really attached to Jambette and I have no idea why. Idk how popular Ruby is, but she's another villager I didn't like at first but now I just love.


----------



## michealsmells (Nov 28, 2018)

Moe was my best friend back in City Folk so he's one of my favorites, obviously. Plus, Ribbot as well!

But in ACNL, it would be Diva. I do think she's ugly as sin but she was my closest friend in the original Pixels. She DID also put her house smack-dab into a bamboo garden I had, but it also looks beautiful now, in my second version of Pixels.


----------



## watercolorwish (Nov 29, 2018)

Felicity. For some reason shes unpopular and looks like a tier 1 villager, but according to that list shes tier 3.

M
O
T
T


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 29, 2018)

I don't know if I have really mentioned Admiral yet and I'm not sure why. He is in my Gamecube town right now, and he is one of my favorite crankies. I understand why he isn't that popular due to him constantly looking like he's annoyed, and his green color scheme, but I really like him.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2018)

koopasta said:


> I'm starting to become really attached to Jambette and I have no idea why.



Because Jambette is the queen.


----------



## auroral (Nov 30, 2018)

Hambo was my first animal crossing boyfriend when I was like... five years old. And then when I was able to make my own town, my Cobb became my animal crossing boyfriend. So they both have extremely special places in my heart. I'll never forget being like, seven years old, and getting a valentine's letter from Cobb and feeling like he liked me back. Life was so much more simple back then lmAO...


----------



## Lucas4080 (Dec 1, 2018)

To be honest, I honestly really like Canberra now. I know a lot of people dislike her but when she moved into my New Leaf town, she grew on me and she's gotten to the point that I'd be devastated if she left, lol.


----------



## Ghoste (Dec 2, 2018)

My absolute favorite character is Pietro! Soooo many people hate him because they hate clowns, but I'm obsessed with clowns. I collect those little porcelain clown dolls from the 80's-90's?? I have over 80 of them! Pietro is the absolute cutest and I will defend him until I die.


----------



## Saga (Dec 4, 2018)

I really adore Gayle. Even compared to other normal villagers, she's always seemed particularly sweet and earnest. She was one of my original villagers in my old New Leaf town, and I kept her the whole time - over two years of actively playing. 

I also love her pretty pink and white resign, her sky-blue eyes, simple but cute lashes, and I can't resist the _adorable_ heart on her snout! I don't like the look of any of the other alligator villagers, but Gayle is right at the top of my list in terms of favorite designs up near Lolly, Fauna, etc.


----------



## snapchip (Dec 6, 2018)

Cole and Jacques are my top two favorites, but i'm not entirely sure if they are popular or not, since I haven't seen much of either of them in towns i've visited in the past. one of my first villagers when i started playing acnl was Cole and he is just the cutest and chillest lil bunny ever. Jacques slowly took a spot in my heart these last few weeks because of his saying, zut alors.


----------



## Peyj (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't know if these villagers are actually unpopular, but I don't really see them mentioned too much. I'll try to list them in order of what I think might be least popular first...

1.* Vladimir.* I've never seen anyone talk about him! He's a bit cranky so I guess that might be why, but he and I are buddies and he says the funniest things with his little grumpy bear face. I mean, LOOK:




2. *Tangy and Kiki*. They're just so adorable. And they moved in next door to each other and right near my house which I really love. 

3. *Timbra*. She's sorta snobby but again, we're buddies, and she's really nice to me. If I get stung by bees I run straight to Timbra for medication, haha.


----------



## Marte (Dec 6, 2018)

Derwin ;; Will always be Derwin.


----------



## Damniel (Dec 6, 2018)

Walker was one of my original villagers in my first town and I loved him to death. I wish he was more well recognized


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 7, 2018)

*Hugh* is my absolute all-time favorite villager!!
He was in my first town in Wild World, and idk why but he just grew on me and never let go
He has two odd eyes and I honestly love his design, it's so unique! 


(What a good pig)

I was able to get him in my ACNL town recently and I'm so glad


----------



## koopasta (Dec 7, 2018)

I actually adore Peewee. His little pout is adorable and I got so happy whenever I saw him in someone's campsite on PC. I also love Broccolo! I love how his eyes turn yellow when he's surprised.


----------



## Reckoner (Dec 7, 2018)

Puck and Moe. They're absolutely precious and adorable, and I love them to bits. Seriously, they need to be talked about more.


----------



## Alexis (Dec 7, 2018)

Even though Willow is a Snooty villager, she is quite charming and warm once you get to know her~! I think a lot of people dislike snooty villagers because of their off-putting personality. But, they're actually quite cute! My other Snooty villagers are Diana and Francine.


----------



## quiteso (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a soft spot for Blanche. She was one of my first villagers in New Leaf, she lived right above me and even though she's a snooty has always been nice to me. Melba was one of my first as well and they are both too cute.


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 20, 2018)

My town has a bunch of villagers that aren't very popular. Aurora, Caroline, Rolf, Mira, and Deli especially. Never really see them in other towns. They're all permanent residents in my town and I love them all.


----------



## Cheren (Dec 24, 2018)

not sure how popular she is, but i really love hazel. she's my absolute favorite villager and i always get super excited when she moves into my towns. ToT


----------



## Hazysummerskies (Dec 24, 2018)

Static doesn't seem to be very popular, but he is my favorite villager of all time.

He was in my original Animal Crossing town as a starter and I have just loved him ever since.


----------



## gobby (Dec 29, 2018)

Curt, man. Ever since wild world he's been my #1. Love that grumpy pos bear forever


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 3, 2019)

Teddy the jock bear!
He was in my first ever town and I absolutely loved him. Unfortunately, he moved away and I couldn't catch him in boxes either.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

Reckoner said:


> Puck and Moe. They're absolutely precious and adorable, and I love them to bits. Seriously, they need to be talked about more.



Moe is unpopular? I thought him and Bob were some of the more populars.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 5, 2019)

-Tad because he's the cutest thing to ever exist
-Tom because he was one of my original New Leaf villagers and is always so nice to me
-Walker because he was one of the first villagers to ever move out of my first Wild World town and I was really sad about it (it took 6 years for me to get him back!)


----------



## Geoni (Jan 5, 2019)

Rasher because he's a pig and scarred up.


----------



## Zane (Jan 5, 2019)

Peewee, I've loved him since WW. And Rocco who I really liked for some reason when he was in my town in CF! Both moved out on me unexpectedly and it was devastating D; Haha. (Got Peewee back in NL tho.)


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 5, 2019)

Hamphrey is really cute, he moved in and I didn’t plan on keeping him but he’s so cute and fun I don’t want him to leave.


----------



## satine (Jan 6, 2019)

When I first played the GC version when I was eight, the town that I kept for two years had Robin and Jay as neighbors. I loved both of those birds so much! They hold a special place in my heart because I played the most with them when I was little. I always thought of them as a couple, lol.


----------



## salty- (Jan 6, 2019)

Moe was one of my first few villagers in my New Leaf town, he was one of the few villagers who would give me things almost daily, invite me to his house a lot, and I would give him gifts a lot. The only reason I let him move out was because he wasn't one of the dreamies I was set on getting when I first got the game. If I get a new cartridge to get another town going, I might honestly try to get him back just because of how nice he was to me. It was funny cause I had both Moe and Tom in my town, so from behind they looked exactly a like.
I also don't know were Gayle falls on the popularity scale, but I never see anyone talking about wanting her. She was also one of my first townies and I heavily considered keeping her. My friend however said she really liked Gayle, so when Gayle asked to move I asked my friend if she wanted her. So now Gayle is in my friend's town were I can still talk to her, I put Gayle in a shirt my friend gave me before she moved into my friend's town too, friendo thought that was really cute.


----------



## Raffy (Jan 6, 2019)

idk if freckles is unpopular but shes so precious to me, as she was one of the first villagers i had in my ac: wild world town! i want to get her into my town eventually!


----------

